# Stuffed at work



## biggirlluvher (Dec 16, 2017)

There's a coworker of mine that got me thinking. He's over 6ft tall, lean & mean. He's known for being the hungriest and biggest eater in the office. As much as I might be the 2nd heaviest/biggest in the office, his appetite is legendary. 

It got me wondering if any one of you are known as the biggest eaters at your workplace. Do you get stuffed in the office? Are you the feeder/feeder on the payroll? Do you have partners in crime, so to speak, or you're solo?


----------



## Tracii (Dec 16, 2017)

Everybody knows I snack a lot but I never over eat at work with people watching.
We have one girl that works on the farm maintenance crew and she is a little thing.
She can out eat most of the men.


----------



## BigFA (Dec 24, 2017)

At my last job of 6 years, I put on about 25 lbs. hitting my high of 305. I was definitely the biggest eater in the office and would go out to lunch every day even though most of the employees who were women would stay inside and eat in the lunch room and snack. All the employees knew I loved to eat and the kitchen was always full of snacks, candy and cookies that they would bring and I would gleefully consume along with them. I do wish I had a partner-in-eating so to speak as it would have been a fun experience. 

At a previous job, one of our support staff was a gorgeous redhead who loved to eat as much as I did. She was a true curvy BBW and I would treat her to lunch about once a month. She absolutely loved to eat and even mentioned during one lunch she hoped the waiter would keep the food coming as she could not get enough. We would always share a really fattening dessert and she absolutely loved the idea of someone allowing her to order whatever she wanted and treating her to the meal. As we were both in committed relationships, our passion for food and dining out was as far as it went but OMG what an enjoyable experience it was for me and fulfilled so many of my eating and feeding fantasies.


----------



## Buttonboy (Dec 25, 2017)

I realized I was the biggest eater at my job when I learned that whenever we order pizza for Special occasions they add additional 2 pizzas to accommodate me. I was hurt at first but accepted to join in on the fun poked at me


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 25, 2017)

I am definitely the feeder on the payroll lol! I bring donuts and treats all the time! I have been known to over indulge on the clock as well:eat2:


----------



## Tracii (Dec 25, 2017)

AmyJo that just shows what a wonderful person you are..


----------



## biggirlluvher (Dec 25, 2017)

There was another quarterly meeting between the staff and management a few days ago. The menu consisted of ham sandwiches, cookies, fruit, cans of cola and coffee. I had 3 of the sandwiches. The lean & mean eating machine sat near the food and went for up to 5 sandwiches, the most of anyone in the room & finishing the sandwiches.


----------



## BigFA (Jan 2, 2018)

Tracii said:


> AmyJo that just shows what a wonderful person you are..



Could not agree more Amy Jo.


----------



## ChattyBecca (Mar 6, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I am definitely the feeder on the payroll lol! I bring donuts and treats all the time! I have been known to over indulge on the clock as well:eat2:



There is always one or 2 in every office!


----------



## chubluvman (May 26, 2018)

Im definately the office piggie and most food finds its way to my desk so Im totally cool with it. And I do my share of contributing to the rest of the staffs waistlines as well lol.


----------



## Tracii (May 27, 2018)

I always have snacks in my desk drawer and sneak a snack when no one is looking hopefully LOL


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jun 12, 2018)

Tracii said:


> I always have snacks in my desk drawer and sneak a snack when no one is looking hopefully LOL



I’m up to 2 drawers now at work for snack. Oops.


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 12, 2018)

Becca do you sort by flavor? Salty, sweet, savory?


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jun 13, 2018)

SSBHM said:


> Becca do you sort by flavor? Salty, sweet, savory?



I have a deeper drawer that I keep chips and bigger things in. The other is less deep and that has chocolate, snack cakes and such.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Jun 13, 2018)

ChattyBecca said:


> I’m up to 2 drawers now at work for snack. Oops.



How many drawers do you have? Is there a danger they'll all be filled with snacks?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 13, 2018)

ChattyBecca said:


> I’m up to 2 drawers now at work for snack. Oops.


I still just have one drawer for snacks, but the contents get rotated out pretty regularly


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 13, 2018)

Is that what I'm doing wrong? Keeping all this stuff in my drawer at work?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 13, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> Is that what I'm doing wrong? Keeping all this stuff in my drawer at work?


No, the only problem would be if your drawer was empty


----------



## LifelongFA (Jun 13, 2018)

empty drawers? never a good thing!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 13, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> No, the only problem would be if your drawer was empty


To date, that hasn't been a problem. Right now I am staring down into my snack drawer and I have a sleeve of crackers, a jar of peanut butter, and a jar of marshmallow Fluff calling my name. Mini fluff-a-nutters, here I come!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 13, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> To date, that hasn't been a problem. Right now I am staring down into my snack drawer and I have a sleeve of crackers, a jar of peanut butter, and a jar of marshmallow Fluff calling my name. Mini fluff-a-nutters, here I come!


You need to add some powdered donuts and maybe a bag of skittles if you like them and I think you'll have it covered


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 13, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> You need to add some powdered donuts and maybe a bag of skittles if you like them and I think you'll have it covered


Sounds tasty!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 13, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> Sounds tasty!


Of course it does! I know what I'm talking about


----------



## LifelongFA (Jun 13, 2018)

Y'all are making me hungry!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 13, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Of course it does! I know what I'm talking about


Yeah, you do. Nothing better than a gal who knows her stuff!


----------



## LifelongFA (Jun 13, 2018)

Stuffed at home seems like a much better situation. Not fond of a drive home where I am fighting drowsiness


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jul 16, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Of course it does! I know what I'm talking about


Add some Reece's peanut butter cups to it.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 16, 2018)

ChattyBecca said:


> Add some Reece's peanut butter cups to it.


I just placed a 1lb bag of fresh Twizzlers and two Moon pies in my drawer!


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jul 16, 2018)

Love Moon Pies!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 16, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> I just placed a 1lb bag of fresh Twizzlers and two Moon pies in my drawer!


You're on the right track now


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 17, 2018)

You ever see something that looks and smells so good that you were afraid to eat it? One of my cowrokers brought in a box of cookies from Insomnia Cookies yesterday. Those chocolate chip cookies (my kryptonite) looked devine. But I could tell that if I tasted one, I'd be jonesing for them every day afterward. So instead, I took an oatmeak raisin cookie for the "health benefits"and even that was delicious!


----------

